# DTV messing with satellites again?



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

Lost the signal today at 12:30 pm on the 18 channels listed below. Direct TV acknowledges a problem on 329 BET HD telling people to switch to SD channel. No such message at the other 17 channels. Just the familiar searching for signal.

Weather fine here, just like the many other times I've had this problem. No snow on dish. I've done the red button restart many times. No effect on the problem in the past nor at this time.

Never had any signal problems until WGN HD was added. Frequently lost that signal on Sunday afternoons having to watch Cubs in SD. Ditto for ESPNU HD.

Are all these stations all off the same satellite?

Didn't Direct TV move a satellite from its original target position to another one causing deterioration of spot beam quality for some locations? 

Did Direct TV do anything to this satellite today?

Did a satellite take a hit from the recent increase in solar flare activity?

If not, what problem are they acknowledging on 329 BET TV?

Do I really have to use my free service visit to realign a satellite dish to correct a problem caused by Direct TV moving its satellite?

I'd rather save all that 'goodwill' I've accrued as a 13 year customer to fix a real problem with my dish or receiver rather than one caused by Direct TV misplacement of their satellites.


208 ESPNU HD
286 Planet Green HD
307 WGN HD
312 Hallmark HD
329 BET HD
348 Free Speech TV
363 Golden Eagle
365 God TV
530 Starz in Black HD
531 Starz Cinema HD
535 Encore HD
563 Sony Movie HD
619 Fox Soccer HD
620 GOL HD
654 Fox Florida Sports HD
696 Comcast Sports Net Bay Area HD
698 Comcast Sports Net Calif. HD


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I just checked about half of the listed channels and see no problem. I suspect you have some alignment/hardware issues. What are your signal levels on 103C?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Same thing here, first 5-6 channels are fine for me...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[Not present with Slimline3 dish. No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Not present with Slimline 3 dish. Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

All channels came back at about 4:30. I was just completing the signal check when they came back. 

I checked the signal after the channels were back and saw little difference in signal from before. The ones with some low readings:

SAT 99s (tuners 1 & 2 close)

95 27 96 0 0 88 x x 
x x x x x x x 89 96
80 88 95 95 95 0 0 94 82
x x x x x x x x x 

SAT 103s (tuners 1 & 2 close)

0 0 53 0 0 0 x x
x x x x x x 41 95
0 85 87 95 41 36 41 0
x x x x x x x x 

The readings for these two SATs loaded very slowly (over 2 min) as the result for each transponder appeared one by one.

As I mentioned before, I've seen this problem before with WGN HD and ESPNU HD and had written the signal values down from last summer.

The patterns and values seen both before and after the problem today were very similar to the results last summer.

I believe the SAT 99s results are for the SW2 and D11 spot beams.

The SAT 103s results are for the SW1 and D10 spot beams.

Which satellite(s) were repositioned in space?


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Happened a few mins ago with ESPNHD


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Guys, I am over diagnosing a Searching for Satellite 771 on Tuner 2 error on ESPNHD at my parents house. Their 99c, 103 ca and cb signals are all solid in the 90s, EXCEPT for 103ca transponder 10, which is reading 0. Can someone confirm this is a DirecTv problem and not something I need to fix? I cannot think of anything that would only affect one transponder....thanks.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

only odd thing i noticed lately was a very low reading on transponder 2 at 101* something like 30 or 40, the rest were 95+


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Guys, I am over diagnosing a Searching for Satellite 771 on Tuner 2 error on ESPNHD at my parents house. Their 99c, 103 ca and cb signals are all solid in the 90s, EXCEPT for 103ca transponder 10, which is reading 0. Can someone confirm this is a DirecTv problem and not something I need to fix? I cannot think of anything that would only affect one transponder....thanks.


My transponder 10 in that position is @ 86. 9-16 low of 85, high of 90 at #15.
18 and 22 low of 77, 23 high of 95.

At precisely 6:28:21 PM PDT on Friday, February 25, 2011


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

I currently have a zero reading on 103ca transponder 10, this is not normal for my signals.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, something is up with transponder 10 on D12. I'm getting a zero reading here as well.

I'm in SW Washington St.

EDIT: I just looked at the transponder maps and nothing is on number 10, so it shouldn't be causing any channel issues.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

I have had a few 771 signal warnings in the last week, all with clear or light cloud cover.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Could this all be from the sun flair activity?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

STEVEN-H said:


> Could this all be from the sun flair activity?


That is totally possible. Will have to wait to see if there is a FCC filing (if such is even required) to report the loss of one transponder on their satellite. I find it hard to believe they would just "turn it off".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> That is totally possible. Will have to wait to see if there is a FCC filing (if such is even required) to report the loss of one transponder on their satellite. I find it hard to believe they would just "turn it off".


No FCC filing required - but if it is a failure it should make DirecTV's next quarterly report.

If there are no active channels on the transponder there is no need to keep it lit.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thought they had several transponders with no channels on D12? If they dont keep it lit, wont the electronics get to cold and malfunction?


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm looking at 103ca on my HR20-100 at this time and transponder 10 is 92 on tuner 1 and 91 on tuner 2.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep, you are right. 10 is back on again.


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

Yep it's back here as well at 91.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Ive had a few sports channels randomly drop out for a second or two lately, but nothing on the other channels.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

highheater said:


> All channels came back at about 4:30. I was just completing the signal check when they came back.
> 
> I checked the signal after the channels were back and saw little difference in signal from before. The ones with some low readings:
> 
> ...


Don't worry about 99s and 103s.. As you said, they are all spots, and they don;t send strong signals to you on all transponders. Its not unusual for many of them to show 0's..


----------



## uncouth (Nov 7, 2007)

Sad to say I'm also having outages across a few channels here. Unfortunately, my NHL Center Ice feeds showing the late games are down. Weather is clear, but the readings are low...


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

Identical problem today with the same 17 channels today. 

BET (329) is coming in today. This was the sole problem acknowledged by Direct TV on Friday.

In checking the signal strength, I find getting all 0's at the active transpoders for SAT 103s, 103ca, and 103cb on ocassion. Sometimes for Tuner 1, other times for Tuner 2. 

At the time I am seeing differences between Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 for SAT 103s, 103ca, and 103cb, no such differences are seen for the other satellites which show good signal strenth on both Tuners. 

To me this would suggest that the problem isn't with the Tuners becasue if the tuner or wiring was bad it would affect a signal check with all the satellites rather than just the 103 ones.

Also when these 17 channels are out, I cannot receive them on either Tuner when checked with Double Play. 

Thirdly, even when I do get acceptable signals on 103s, 103ca, and 103cb, that doesn't insure that the any of the 17 channels can be seen.

I'm not sure what is going on here but the fact the identical set of channels are out suggests there is a problem in receiving the signal from one of the satellites or one of the beams from a specific satellite.

I've got a document listing the mapping between satellite, transpoders, and spot or conus beams but not one cross-referenced versus brodcast station.

Can anybody identify the source for say ESPNU HD and WGN HD?

Such as Satellite label 103s, transpoder 7, SW 1 spot beam.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

First, there are NO national channels on any of the (S) satellites, so ignore the signal strength on 99(s), 103(s). 

ESPNU is on 103ca tr 13
WGNHD is on 103ca tr 15


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

I had to adjust mine today....never have before


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like ESPNU HD is the only channel giving me a 'searching for sat signal today'. All the others are showing up fine.

How can only one channel be giving the mysterious 771 message?

I did notice that Direct TV put up an error message this afternoon on CNN HD (202) warning the the sun can cause problems in the spring and fall.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"highheater" said:


> Looks like ESPNU HD is the only channel giving me a 'searching for sat signal today'. All the others are showing up fine.
> 
> How can only one channel be giving the mysterious 771 message?
> 
> I did notice that Direct TV put up an error message this afternoon on CNN HD (202) warning the the sun can cause problems in the spring and fall.


Just checked both of those channels are they are working fine for me.


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

After a red button reboot, ESPNU HD is back.

I guess that reboot must have moved my SAT dish outside to the correct position.

Don't let anyone tell you that the source of your 771 message MUST be related to your SAT dish alignment or weather conditions!

But now all my locals, that I've been watching all afternoon, are out.

On to another 15 minute red button reset.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

How about running a system test. Press and hold INFO, the select run system test. Report back the results.


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

In the last hour, I've lost some of my locals, all of my locals, and none of my locals. 

I've lost all 17 channels listed at the beginning of this thread at one time, and got them all back 5 minutes later. All except Hallmark HD (312) which has a 'temporarily experiencing difficulties message' from Direct TV. 

While I was scanning the 17 channels, I checked a few other ones, which have never given me any problem, and they were working fine.

Of course, the sun is setting now.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

just logged in to post that all channels on 99 and 103 are at 0. 
Strange as this never happened in the 2 years ive had Dtv.

I am going to try a reboot.


----------



## mcl77 (Nov 25, 2008)

weird. my upstairs hd channels come in fine. all normal readings.
its only the downstairs one with all the 99s and 103s at zero. Its still rebooting.

update. the rebooting of the box did the trick. Never had that happen before.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Sun spots, saw a message on ch. 560 saying it's common in fall and spring...channel will return shortly.


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Found this thread--I'm now getting a 0 signal on 103 ca, transponder 10. Don't know how long it's been like that. It's not affecting channels I normally watch. I have to get in the habit of not checking these signals if I don't notice anything wrong.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm having issues in Pennsylvania. Outages on NCAA (HD) games lasting from 5-10 seconds. Could be on other channels, but that's all I'm watching today.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

XM was wigging out on me as well. Hopefully it will be better tomorrow.

Sent from my Moto Atrix using DBSTalk


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm having issues in Pennsylvania. Outages on NCAA (HD) games lasting from 5-10 seconds. Could be on other channels, but that's all I'm watching today.


I've had some too today in RI. Very brief, but it's really the first time I've noticed them. Had them on TBS and CBS (East HD) a couple of times during the day.

I have a clear shot to the southern sky with most of my readings between 90-100, and no issues with my equipment (all the receivers are within a year old), so I'm guessing it's sun spots or something going on along those lines.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I was getting the searching for satellite signal sporadicaly throughout the day on NBC 4 NY & several other HD channels.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Constant random, quick, SFS 771 all day today on most channels we are watching.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Me too .. Thought I was getting some momentary rain fade (which is very rare here) .. guess it was more universal than that.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Folks are also reporting issues on the DIRECTV Twitter page.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i keep getting this also and with my history with DTV i couldn't tell if it was a DTV problem or did mine line go again, but reading this i felt more safe it DTV


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Ditto - locals (NYC) look good now, same as weather channel (both SD and HD), however the spanish tier is unwatchable. Constantly getting searching for sat for a moment.

Looked at the signal strengths and it would be upper 90s for a transponder and all of a sudden a dip to 60s and even to 0. Then back up to 90s again. 

Impossible to get thru tech support - clear skys and no wind for the last few days. We'd had solar flares but never like this.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Same here. Quick intermittent 771's during the day.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Same here. Quick intermittent 771's during the day.


Yup...had several today, as well.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

A few outages today


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Same here. Quick intermittent 771's during the day.





mobandit said:


> Yup...had several today, as well.


Same here about 2 PM or so. Happened so fast I didn't think much of it. I haven't seen it after that either.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had several on ESPN2 in the last hour (Midnight-1am EST) watching the NCAA wrap up show


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was seeing SFS messages this morning at my mother's house and at home later today.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Dr_J said:


> Found this thread--I'm now getting a 0 signal on 103 ca, transponder 10. Don't know how long it's been like that. It's not affecting channels I normally watch. I have to get in the habit of not checking these signals if I don't notice anything wrong.


According to gct's transponder spreadsheet from last week, there's no active channels being carried there (D12, tp 10). I suspect Directv is rebalancing their transponders in anticipation of the channel adds later this month and into the summer that Satelliteracer has alluded to.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> According to gct's transponder spreadsheet from last week, there's no active channels being carried there (D12, tp 10). I suspect Directv is rebalancing their transponders in anticipation of the channel adds later this month and into the summer that Satelliteracer has alluded to.


If the outages are due to rebalancing as you suggest, there are few days they could have picked for worse timing to do this with the NCAA tournament going on.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

raott said:


> If the outages are due to rebalancing as you suggest, there are few days they could have picked for worse timing to do this with the NCAA tournament going on.


Only if you're a college basketball fan.  If you're a big NASCAR fan, or college FB/NFL fan, or baseball fan (etc.) there are much worse times.

If it's gotta be done (for whatever reason), it's gotta be done.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sixto said:


> Same here. Quick intermittent 771's during the day.


Same here.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Well at any rate, tpn 10 is back as of 6 am PDT.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Only if you're a college basketball fan.  If you're a big NASCAR fan, or college FB/NFL fan, or baseball fan (etc.) there are much worse times.
> 
> If it's gotta be done (for whatever reason), it's gotta be done.


It could be done at 2 AM instead of 2 PM, though.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

> Only if you're a college basketball fan. If you're a big NASCAR fan, or college FB/NFL fan, or baseball fan (etc.) there are much worse times.


That's really short sighted. More people watch the NCAA basketball tournament collectively than ever lay their eyes on NASCAR or regular season MLB games, hence more people were likely to notice it this weekend.

That said, I agree it should've been done 2am instead of dead in the middle of the day and during these games.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, I'm pretty sure that LameLefty was begin facetious with his comment ..


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

The point is, it's NEVER a good time to cause problems to viewers - all that changes is who you piss off. :lol: Even "2:00 a.m." - well, is that 2:00 a.m. Eastern, when more than a million late owls are up and still watching on the west coast? 2:00 a.m. Pacific when the early risers on the east coast are watching during their breakfasts or workouts? Etc. 

The fact of the matter is, when stuff HAS to get done for technical reasons (still assuming the issue even has a technical reason and isn't related to solar outages around the Equinox), it simply has to get done.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

LameLefty said:


> The point is, it's NEVER a good time to cause problems to viewers - all that changes is who you piss off. :lol: Even "2:00 a.m." - well, is that 2:00 a.m. Eastern, when more than a million late owls are up and still watching on the west coast? 2:00 a.m. Pacific when the early risers on the east coast are watching during their breakfasts or workouts? Etc.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, when stuff HAS to get done for technical reasons (still assuming the issue even has a technical reason and isn't related to solar outages around the Equinox), it simply has to get done.


Oooooh, that's way too early to be up.... 5 a.m.! :nono2::lol: I 'vote' for midnight Pacific time... Anyway you're right; there's no good time, only those which are less worse than others.

Anyone know how long a rebalancing might typically take?

It'd be also interesting to see a graph depicting TV watching in the aggregate hourly for a week....


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Funny story - our dish is attached to our 2nd story deck. Deck has a bird feeder about 10' from the dish. We thought birds were causing the outages!


----------

